
Regex was taking 5 days to run. So I built a tool that did it in 15 minutes - vikiuser
https://medium.freecodecamp.org/regex-was-taking-5-days-flashtext-does-it-in-15-minutes-55f04411025f
======
libx
It'd be interesting to compare it with red-lang.org Parse DSL.

